# Set The Clock On A Jensen Jcd2006 Radio



## Frank

We have a 2008 RS 21 with a Jensen JCD2006 radio. The clock will not set with the instructions in the manual. Once the time is flashing as a result of holding down the Disp button, the time will not change by pressing the Tune up or down buttons. Pressing Tune just cycles it to change the radio tuning.

What's the secret?

Thanks, Frank


----------



## egregg57

Stupid question but are you trying to do this with the radio on? If so try it with it off.

Some day someone will get smart and make a universal home electronics clock setterer and changerer....!!

I have run into this problem a few times with different brands of radios and electronics. Some need to have power to them with the unit off, some have to be turned on and then adjusted.

Try that. See what happens..... If it doesn't work and you get mad at it check my mod out for Sirius/XM radio....!


----------



## CamperAndy

Try continuing to hold the DISP button then adjust. Also try having it in AUX mode so the radio is not on.

Or go out at midnight and pull the fuse and put it back in!!!


----------



## Frank

egregg57 said:


> Stupid question but are you trying to do this with the radio on? If so try it with it off.
> 
> Some day someone will get smart and make a universal home electronics clock setterer and changerer....!!
> 
> I have run into this problem a few times with different brands of radios and electronics. Some need to have power to them with the unit off, some have to be turned on and then adjusted.
> 
> Try that. See what happens..... If it doesn't work and you get mad at it check my mod out for Sirius/XM radio....!


----------



## Frank

I have tried to set the clock with the power on and the power off ... everything but upside down. Any more suggestions?

Frank


----------



## john7349

If you haven't already, press the "reset" button and try again.


----------



## Frank

Thanks CamperAndy. The AUX did the trick!

For those suffering the same malady:
Press the Mode button
Press the Display button once to display the time
Hold in the Display button until the time flashes
Press Tune up for minutes, Tune down for hours
Return to radio.

Thanks again, Frank


----------



## CamperAndy

Frank said:


> Thanks CamperAndy. The AUX did the trick!


And I was hoping for a midnight fix!!!!


----------

